# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Invertebrados > Bivalves >  Tridacna derasa

## Julio Macieira

_Tridacna derasa_

----------


## Julio Macieira



----------


## Mário Santos

Espécie LINDA  :Palmas:  

Será que se adaptam a iniciantes?  :Whistle:  

de que se alimentam?

Abraço  :SbPoisson9:  


Mário :HaEbouriffe:

----------

